# Do dogs eat rancid meat?



## Jax's Mom

Today at lunch I found a hole-in-the-wall store downtown that had Nature's Variety for a bit cheaper than my usual store so I bought a 12 patty bag of beef flavor that I've never bought before. 
When I got to the register, the lady said the price will go up in a few weeks because this batch she's just trying to get rid of because she accidentally bought too much... 
I was kind of suspicious about what she meant by "bought too much"... Does it mean she doesn't have enough room in her freezer?
I sniffed it but any meat smell revolts me so that was no help. I called my dad and he said if it was bad the dogs wouldn't eat it... So under his direction, I fed it to Jax... he didn't seem to hesitate...


----------



## Stosh

It should have a date on it so you can check and see how fresh it is. I think NV raw is pasturized so I doubt there's a chance of salmonella or anything. If he's eating it I would imagine it's fine- you'll know when he goes out tomorrow morning


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I fed raw raw and I have given Stark some questionable meat before, he ate it and all was fine.


----------



## vat

I gave Max some raw chicken that I would not eat and all was well.


----------



## Myamom

Bought too much...sounds like she literally bought too much in this batch and didn't think she would sell it all before it did go bad...so had reduced the price so that she could do so.


----------



## liv

I would think it would be fine...I'm sure most of our dogs would be more than happy to dig into a carcass that's been sitting in the forest for a while  I just checked the NV website and they do pasteurize it, so he should be good!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Dogs eat their own (and others) poop so some slightly off meat won't phase them!! 

I've fed chicken that made my eyes water and made me gag - and I don't easily gag!! Dogs loved it and had no problems.


----------



## emsoskar

I feed my dogs those "Awwww crap, I forgot this was in the fridge!" packages of meat all the time and they manage just fine. They aren't sensitive to spoiled or questionable foods in the same fashion as we are. Nice to know it doesn't have to go to waste!


----------



## Jax's Mom

and here I've been throwing away freezer burned meat this whole time. Blast!


----------



## onyx'girl

m dogs give me dirty looks when I hand them a smelly piece of chicken. They will eat it, but if it makes me want to barf, I'll toss it...not worth making them eat something if they really don't want to. On the other hand, stinky green tripe is their favorite!


----------



## Lesley1905

Jax's Mom said:


> and here I've been throwing away freezer burned meat this whole time. Blast!


 
Hehe I've been guilty of that too. Then I think oh wait, Brody could have eaten that! I did give him some freezer burned venison the other day. I let it thaw out and he was whining for it!


----------



## Lilie

Jax's Mom said:


> Today at lunch I found a hole-in-the-wall store downtown that had Nature's Variety for a bit cheaper than my usual store so I bought a 12 patty bag of beef flavor that I've never bought before.
> When I got to the register, the lady said the price will go up in a few weeks because this batch she's just trying to get rid of because she accidentally bought too much...


My feed store started selling frozen raw dog food. They upped the price when they realized the market would support the higher price. It sold much better than they thought it would. Could be she was going to do the same thing.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Had a beagle growing up. He ate all the meat that was turning bad, bones he shouldn't have and a crappy brand dog food. He was healthy his whole life and died at the age of 17.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

onyx'girl said:


> m dogs give me dirty looks when I hand them a smelly piece of chicken. They will eat it, but if it makes me want to barf, I'll toss it...not worth making them eat something if they really don't want to.


Ha! That's the stuff my guys like the most!!

That and the tripe.

And canned Mackerel (which to me smells stronger than stinky chicken).


----------

